# What filters for outdoor portraits?



## LCARSx32 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm going to be taking outdoor portraits (unpaid) next week and was hoping to get some advice.  Are there any filters that are recommended for this situation?  It's going to be evening (around 6-6:30PM) and in a lightly shaded area.  There will be dense trees/foliage behind the subjects and their backs will be to the sun (but the sun will be behind the trees).  Not ideal, I know, but I can't change the location.

If you need more info, let me know.  I'm freaking out.

Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Jul 11, 2010)

Filters? For portraits? NONE!

Unless you want some special effect, like a soft, dreamy focus. If so just smear a little Vaseline on the front of a UV or clear filter and shoot through that.

Shooting in the shade with the Sun behind the background you won't have what is known as 'open shade', and to have facial mask shadow modeling, you'll need strobed lighting. Reflectors may not work because of the Sun's position. That will depend on how high the background is.

If the Sun is above the background you may also have lens flare, even with a hood, and any filters would just make lens flare worse.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 11, 2010)

LCARSx32 said:


> I'm going to be taking outdoor portraits (unpaid) next week and was hoping to get some advice.  Are there any filters that are recommended for this situation?  It's going to be evening (around 6-6:30PM) and in a lightly shaded area.  There will be dense trees/foliage behind the subjects and their backs will be to the sun (but the sun will be behind the trees).  Not ideal, I know, but I can't change the location.
> 
> If you need more info, let me know.  I'm freaking out.
> 
> Thanks.



Huh?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 11, 2010)

I love taking pictures with the sun behind a dense tree! If you blur out the background, it will give you really good effect.







Here is one with natural lens flare but the subject was not too happy LOL


----------



## LCARSx32 (Jul 11, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> LCARSx32 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be taking outdoor portraits (unpaid) next week and was hoping to get some advice.  Are there any filters that are recommended for this situation?  It's going to be evening (around 6-6:30PM) and in a lightly shaded area.  There will be dense trees/foliage behind the subjects and their backs will be to the sun (but the sun will be behind the trees).  Not ideal, I know, but I can't change the location.
> ...



I know there's a lot of different filters used for various things, but I didn't know if there was one that was useful in my case.  I've been reading about various filters and figured I'd ask.  I'm glad I did.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## LCARSx32 (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a close up shot of the area the portraits are going to be taken.  Most of the area is denser foliage so the sun won't penetrate as much.  






I know this second one is blurry.  I didn't have my tripod with me and we only had a minute or two to snap a quick test shot (I wanted to see what the lighting was like).  This is with the natural light.  To me, it doesn't look like I'll need a strobe of any sort.  Do you think I will?  All I have is a Nissan 360TW speed light, but I don't have a lot of experience with it (I just got it a couple weeks ago).






Thanks again for the help!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 11, 2010)

You will need a faster shutter speed and fill flash second shot of the couple the lighting is very flat


----------



## LCARSx32 (Jul 11, 2010)

Would the fill flash take care of the flat lighting?  How would I avoid having too harsh of light with my flash?  I can angle the head, would that help?  Sorry if I'm asking 1,001 questions, but portraits are unchartered territory for me.  The only one I've done that I've been happy with is my current avatar, which was a self portrait in completely different lighting conditions.

Thanks,
Ray


----------

